# woudl gold fish eat fish small than themselves?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

anyone?
had some fry adndt hey been livgin with my other fish, now they are comming up to an inch, if they get any bigger wil they eat my other fish?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

most fish will eat anything smaller than them that fits in there mouth and it moves


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thankyou. shame  need to get another tank now! lol


adamntitch said:


> most fish will eat anything smaller than them that fits in there mouth and it moves


----------



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

What other fish are they living with?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont knwo their names!!

tetra
zebra somthing
those brightblue ones
tiny lil ones..
lol


Snakesteve said:


> What other fish are they living with?


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

Goldfish aren't the pretty, passive little fish we know them to be - I combined two lots of fry that hatched just one week apart, within 30 minutes only the older fry were left - amongst those a slightly fat cannibal of an albino goldfish!

Keep them separate until they get to a similar size before introducing them.

It's irrelevant what they live with really, they'll still eat anything smaller if they feel like it. Unless you have some spiny fish in there like perch or stickleback (you wouldn't in that setup but it's just an example), all small fish are meals for bigger ones!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thankyou. i will have to move them, they are stunning! love them!
turnign gold now and one has a lil moustache!


JPWS said:


> Goldfish aren't the pretty, passive little fish we know them to be - I combined two lots of fry that hatched just one week apart, within 30 minutes only the older fry were left - amongst those a slightly fat cannibal of an albino goldfish!
> 
> Keep them separate until they get to a similar size before introducing them.
> 
> It's irrelevant what they live with really, they'll still eat anything smaller if they feel like it. Unless you have some spiny fish in there like perch or stickleback (you wouldn't in that setup but it's just an example), all small fish are meals for bigger ones!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

goldfish belong in ponds, not tanks.
goldfish are coldwater species, your cyprinids are tropical species.
is there anything else to say?:bash:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yet again you dontknwo the situation...
i have a pond with many golffish tc etc etc, my pump broke in my pump, whe i cleared it out there were hundreds of fry. i put these in the tank, and some fish and some newts came out. .. now i have 4 stunning goldfish, and i dunno 30 or so stunning newts...


is there anythign esle to say? :bash:







Mez said:


> goldfish belong in ponds, not tanks.
> goldfish are coldwater species, your cyprinids are tropical species.
> is there anything else to say?:bash:


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

yes.
"diseases".


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well they been togther for hmm since july, and they aint died yet. so yea.. ''ignore''


Mez said:


> yes.
> "diseases".


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> well they been
> togther for hmm since july, and they aint died yet. so yea.. ''ignore''


Ignorant much?! :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they won't eat each other on purpose and they will do just fine in a proper tank with proper temps and filtration. when, and it takes a very long time, get too big for you then people will beat down your door wanting to buy them for a pond. really big goldfish are very expensive. they do not however, belong in a bowl at all.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i plan, to when its warmer putthem in the pond, too cold now too little and i think the shock woudl kill em,
i think i wil move them to a different on till then just in case. 


HABU said:


> they won't eat each other on purpose and they will do just fine in a proper tank with proper temps and filtration. when, and it takes a very long time, get too big for you then people will beat down your door wanting to buy them for a pond. really big goldfish are very expensive. they do not however, belong in a bowl at all.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can put them in a pond now. how cold is it there?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well this morning my pong was frozen!!! lol... crazy


HABU said:


> you can put them in a pond now. how cold is it there?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, you can just wait until spring and fatten them up!!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's getting cold here too! was like 25f this morning...that's..like 3.8c i guess....i hate metric temps:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> it's getting cold here too! was like 25f this morning...that's..like 3.8c i guess....i hate metric temps:lol2:


hehe!!! ll fatten them up!!! hhee!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

just thought i'd point something out.
Goldfish can live in a "frozen" pond. if you have a waterfall type feature, your pond will not freeze. if you have not, place a ball in your pond, twill not freeze.
fish just go deeper, where it's warmer...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mez said:


> just thought i'd point something out.
> Goldfish can live in a "frozen" pond. if you have a waterfall type feature, your pond will not freeze. if you have not, place a ball in your pond, twill not freeze.
> fish just go deeper, where it's warmer...


Though goldies are coldwater the fish in question have been in a nice warm house to put them out side now they MITE live.I think that freekygeeky is looking for a WILL live best time to insure this will happen is to put them out in summer so they can climatize to temperature as it drops and winter sets in rather than risk shocking them out right.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gazz said:


> Though goldies are coldwater the fish in question have been in a nice warm house to put them out side now they MITE live.I think that freekygeeky is looking for a WILL live best time to insure this will happen is to put them out in summer so they can climatize to temperature as it drops and winter sets in rather than risk shocking them out right.


thankyou!! if i put them out side, from my lovely warm house they will be shocked, newho, i will put them out side when its warmer  
thank you everyone.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> Though goldies are coldwater the fish in question have been in a nice warm house to put them out side now they MITE live.I think that freekygeeky is looking for a WILL live best time to insure this will happen is to put them out in summer so they can climatize to temperature as it drops and winter sets in rather than risk shocking them out right.


Yes, I agree. My pond fish are fine, but I wouldn't put anything out there now that has been living indoors, the temperature change would probably kill them.

I think Gina really has no choice now but to keep them indoors until the warmer weather next summer before she can put them in her pond.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just acclimate them slowly... like a discus.


----------

